# Spring has Spung



## parallel (Mar 23, 2009)

A friend and fellow shooting enthusiast happened to come by the house today while I was shooting some pictures of my toys. He ask me what was the deal with seasonal gun porn. I guess its just that the best place for me to take pictures of rifles and carbines is outside in my yard. The seasons just happen to be there, they are not contrived. What does he know about gun porn anyway? He takes pictures with terrible lighting and with his thumb in the way at the very least.:doh:

Anyway, in homage to the background of these pictures... spring has sprung.

*SIG556*


----------



## parallel (Mar 23, 2009)

*Henderson Defense Industries AK-101*


----------



## parallel (Mar 23, 2009)

*Colt 6920*


----------



## arizonaguide (Mar 23, 2009)

OH SHIT. tHANKS Parallel. :cool:
You had me at the SIG.

I need a smoke.

(_amazing photography_...serious studio quality shit, bro!!!)


----------



## Poetic_Mind (Mar 23, 2009)

The flower background makes your guns look... asthetically pleasing...


----------



## arizonaguide (Mar 23, 2009)

Poetic_Mind said:


> The flower background makes your guns look... asthetically pleasing...


I think what he really means is "HOT"! 
That SIG, she's a _sweet thang_! And the others, just icing on the cake.
Hot. Cake. Icing...I'll be back.
I need another smoke.
:doh:

Thinking outside (while smoking) about the way the light reflected on her scope, and played upon the contours of her buttstock. How "well slung" she was. The way that she looked...left and right. Her ability to enjoy multiple magazines. Damn, I wish I had a SIG like her!
:cool:


----------

